# Cheese in comic!



## Phuman (Apr 21, 2006)

I recently read my lil brothers comics... just for fun =D
and i came across a page where these people were sitting around a pot of melted cheese. and they were eating it with bread sticks.

i don't know much about cooking at all.

Since winter is just around the corner (Australia). This meal looks like it'd be perfect for a winter night. I'd like to know anything you can tell me about this meal. esp, which cheese, bread and anything that is important.


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2006)

This souds like cheese fondue. You can really use almost any cheese that you like, but the traditional cheeses are ementhaler and gruyer. They are melted with a little white wine and sometimes some spices and maybe a little garlic. Anything can be dipped in the cheese. A good crusty bread works well. Some other things you can dip are veggies, and also things like sausage. Basically anything that you like with cheese can be used. Just use your imagination. Do a Google search on fondue and you will get tons of great info.


----------

